

Samsung Unveils Its “Premium Suite Upgrade” For The Galaxy S III - shrig94
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/09/samsung-unveils-its-premium-suite-upgrade-for-the-galaxy-s-iii/

======
muppetman
The ever frustrating thing of course is that we'll be waiting months for the
carriers to release this, if like me you can't be bothered with the hassle of
downloading 3rd party update tools and hoping you don't brick your phone.

